# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Provincetown

## rock13

My wife and I, both mid 30s are staying in Ptown Aug 27- 30. It will be our first time there. My wife has some reservations about, for lack of a better word, it's lifestyle. We have heard it is like key west which we have both been to and enjoyed. She heard from someone that Ptown is a little more in your face and can be visually more aggressive, she was told there would be people walking around in dog collars on leashes. Is that accurate?  In any of my research I have not heard people are that in your face, so I have tried to calm her fears. But am I wrong?  Will ptown be more flamboyant  because of a holiday weekend?  Thanks for any input.

----------


## JEK

Gay people are everywhere, even your own family. Some are a little more out than others. Some places are a little more accepting than others. Perhaps Nantucket would be a better choice, but beware they are there too.

----------


## rock13

We have no problem with gay people.  We knew in looking into staying at ptown it had a gay community.  My wife heard one story and now she has second thoughts about staying there.  I'm sure there will be some sights we aren't accustomed to, so I just want to aleve her second thoughts.  I just want to make sure it won't be like fantasy Fest, which a highly doubt it will be like.

----------


## JEK

Nothing said on this forum can be of help to you. You know your wife better than we do.  I would go and just be prepared to avert your eyes :)

----------


## MIke R

Everything you heard is basically true......this is a very overt sexually liberated town for both gay and straight people but the gay presence is much more significant  ....find  the PBS piece online which called us the most sexually liberated town in America and you will get a fairly accurate portrayal of who we are and what we re about.....we accept everyone regardless of their inclinations, without judgements or reservations ....and it's pretty much all out there in the street ...the street scene at night can get pretty wild and the later it gets at night the edgier it gets ....during the day however it's much more subdued ....

Nantucket sounds like a much better fit to me for your wife but I don't  know her well enough to say for sure ....one thing for certain it will be much more ...uhmmmm....white collar, straight laced, and mainstreamed on Nantucket than here ...that I can guarantee you..

you  either love this place or hate it......few have middle of the road  feelings about it....


i and my wife and kids all love it to death...my older daughter and boyfriend are here now and my wife and younger daughter arrive this weekend....I love the fact that this town has taught both my kids to just roll with what ever makes people    happy with who they are without judgements ....but as always ....your mileage may vary...we all have different values and comfort levels and there are no rights or wrongs  here 



if that sounds like a bit over the top for you just change your plans.....but I would suggest giving it a try....you never know...you may like it....

----------


## cec1

Rock . . . why don't you make a solo "scouting trip" -- get the lay of the land & report back to your wife.  It sounds like you have a sense of her level of tolerance for "flamboyant" sights . . . which none of us do.  And it's such a subjective matter.  (By the way, is there something wrong with putting a leash on someone's dog collar?)

----------


## MIke R

> .  (By the way, is there something wrong with putting a leash on someone's dog collar?)




exactly.....lol

would highly suggest Rock keep away from the Toys of Eros and Spank the Monkey shops !!!!!!

----------


## andynap

Interesting exchange in this day and age.

----------


## kent1994

> We have no problem with gay people.  We knew in looking into staying at ptown it had a gay community.  My wife heard one story and now she has second thoughts about staying there.  I'm sure there will be some sights we aren't accustomed to, so I just want to aleve her second thoughts.  I just want to make sure it won't be like fantasy Fest, which a highly doubt it will be like.



My wife and I have been to Fantasy Fest and really enjoyed it. We did not feel threatened or that anything was "in our face". Just people, couples mostly, having a relaxed time.

----------


## T3

> My wife and I, both mid 30s are staying in Ptown Aug 27- 30 ... she was told there would be people walking around in dog collars on leashes...







> ... Nantucket sounds like a much better fit to me for your wife ... white collar ...



... every collar has a leash ...

----------


## MIke R

Tonight starts Carnival week

not  for  the faint of heart !!!

----------


## Rosemary

I am so sorry to miss.  Last year was so much fun.  The weather looks great.  Enjoy the beer garden.  Oh wait...don't need Carnival for that!

----------


## MIke R

Hey Rock...here is an early  evening walk with my daughter ....now this is the more subdued east end otherwise known as the gallery district because it is where all the art galleries and many restaurants are.....all the crazy bars and Cabaret  theaters are in the west end ....and as you can see there are nice normal happy shiny people enjoying the evening....

so it's not all  going to hell decadent in nature....

but a few more blocks to the west?....and all bets are off :nightmare:


http://youtu.be/07Trw8NpqZ0

----------


## Rosemary

Mike-a lovely trip from east to...early west.  Looks like a beautiful evening.

----------


## cec1

Yes . . . a beautiful evening & a relaxing walk -- thanks for sharing, Mike (I have to say, however, that though I think I saw two people hugging, there were no leashes or dog collars in evidence!).

----------


## rock13

Cool video.  Looks like fun!

----------


## MIke R

But then there s this ...... My future son in law with his possible new love 


image.jpg

----------


## Rosemary

They look happy.  It could work.

----------


## cec1

Cool hat!

----------


## JEK

image.jpg

----------


## KevinS

I like this look much better than the bubble dress.

----------


## MIke R

image.jpg

----------


## cec1

WOW.  Such a message . . . never thought of (new) life so succinctly.  It should be a lesson plan in school and on every marriage license!

----------


## rock13

Any good places in ptown to watch college football?

----------


## MIke R

My boat :eagerness:

But if not that. ..... Bubulas will have it on

----------

